

Latest Version of the "Bail Out" Bill - auston
http://banking.senate.gov/public/_files/latestversionAYO08C32_xml.pdf

======
spoiledtechie
Who has time to read this kind of stuff? Its 400 some pages and the
congressman can vote it through the next day? Do they actually have time to
read it?

